# [Doom 3] ¿Cómo ponerlo en español? (CERRADO)

## wel

Me ha dado por probar el Doom 3 bajo mi Gentoo y, al ejecutarlo, me lo encuentro todo en inglés. Curioso, en la caja pone claramente "voces y textos en castellano".

¿Alguien ha conseguido ponerlo en español?Last edited by wel on Mon Oct 18, 2004 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## episode96

 *Quote:*   

> Localization is untested in the Linux builds at this point. More localization features are possible in future release. Until then you should not copy over the zpak000.pk4 file at all. 

 

http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/FrontPage#head-82792a940aeb9dba2eeaa46c50d08754bf494cfc

Si no me equivoco mucho, básicamente viene a decir que toca joderse y usar la versión inglesa.

La verdad es que los de id se han lucido. Sonido OSS, un binario a años luz de la optimización de la versión windows, y encima esto. Claro que viendo cómo está el patio y lo que hacen otros...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lussi

Calma, calma, que no se meta nadie con iD, que me cabreo...

A ver, pa ponerlo en el idioma del manco ese tan famoso copias ( o linkas segun sea el caso) el archivo zpak000.pk4 al directorio base, que al fin y al cabo lo que dice es que no esta testeado. Yo tambien copie el zpak001.pk4, por si acaso, si eso lo abres y miras que contiene XD

Vas al archivo de configuracion ( en mi caso $HOME/.doom3/base/DoomConfig.cfg ) y pones  *Quote:*   

> seta sys_lang "spanish"

  que lo tendras " in inglis".

El sonido OSS nmap si que jode, vale, pero se solucionara en la proxima version con ALSA y soporte 5.1, ;-D

El tema del rendimiento creo que es mas bien por los drivers de nVidia, aunque  todavia no he podido realizar pruebas concluyentes del todo por un problemilla que tengo con el AGP, aunque 57 FPS de timedemo no estan mal...

----------

## episode96

 *Lussi wrote:*   

> Calma, calma, que no se meta nadie con iD, que me cabreo...

 

Yo también tengo mis simpatías por unos tíos que llevan muchos años sacando versiones de sus juegos para GNU/Linux y que además liberan bajo GPL sus motores, pero es evidente que objetivamente la versión Linux de DOOM³ es deficiente en muchos aspectos. Es obvio que no van a dedicar los mismos recursos a una versión que es la que les da beneficios que a otra que sacan casi como experimento/regalo, pero eso no altera los hechos.

----------

## wel

¡Por fin! Gracias por el consejillo. Espero que el hilo no se convierta en un flame ni nada por el estilo.

Por cierto, ¿a nadie le ha dolido que, copiando los pk4 correspondientes en el directorio base, funcione el juego a la perfección sin necesidad de cds?

----------

## Larem

Tanto presumir de graficos el Doom3, y resulta que el juego entero es oscuro.

----------

## HeCTOr

Si tio..... en eso tienes razon, tanto grafico y tanta mierda pa luego que sea tan oscuro y tengas que ir con la linternilla, para eso se podrian aver ahorrado graficos y averse currado mas la version para linux   :Sad: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Ya, pero yo creo que con los mods y ese motor si que lo vamos a flipar   :Cool: 

----------

## Lussi

Larem, comprate una targeta de video decente, despues juzga...

----------

## Larem

Tengo una tarjeta grafica bastante decente, una ram optima, y mantengo lo dicho, todos los levels del juego son oscuros, no se pueden apreciar muchos graficos, nada comparado con los trailers de HalfLife2, eso si que son graficos apreciables!!!

----------

## wel

Lo de los "gráficos oscuros" me parece una tontería. Es más, es la típica disculpa para poner a parir un motor capaz de crear imágenes excepcionales.

Doom 3 es oscuro por dos motivos. Primero, porque sirve como demostración del impresionante trabajo que ha hecho id en el tratamiento de luces y sombras, algo que no creo que se vea superado con Half Life 2. Segundo, porque es Doom, y Doom es un juego oscuro, tétrico. No se puede achacar algo así a un juego, es como si digo que en Warcraft 3 los gráficos son excesivamente coloristas. ¡Coño, pero es que el mundo de Warcraft ES colorista!

----------

## Fran

 *Quote:*   

> Segundo, porque es Doom, y Doom es un juego oscuro, tétrico

 

Hombre, Doom I y II de tétricos y oscuros tenían poco  :Razz: .

Y lo del futuro soporte alsa... me gustaría verlo, pero no soy optimista. Me parece una cagada enorme, casi como sacarlo para linux en blanco y negro. Mientras no lo soporte, lo instalaré en linux más por curiosidad que por otra cosa.

----------

## wel

 *Fran wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Segundo, porque es Doom, y Doom es un juego oscuro, tétrico 
> 
> Hombre, Doom I y II de tétricos y oscuros tenían poco .

 

Es bastante difícil que fuesen oscuros en el sentido estricto de la palabra, pues no tenían efectos de iluminación en tiempo real. Eso sí, la típica trampa en la que, de repente, se apagaba la luz en una habitación y comenzaban a aparecer zombies no es un invento de Doom 3.

Los niveles de Doom son tétricos y oscuros, no me cabe duda. Las máximas en el diseño de los niveles eran escenarios muy relacionados con el satanismo y monstruos que aparecían de repente. Ese es uno de los pilares de Doom. El segundo fueron las masacres en campo abierto y el tercero los sonidos guturales y ligeramente acojonantes.

----------

## Fran

 *wel wrote:*   

> Es bastante difícil que fuesen oscuros en el sentido estricto de la palabra, pues no tenían efectos de iluminación en tiempo real.

 

La coña ( :Razz: ) iba por ahí  :Wink: .

----------

## jBilbo

Hablando de Doom3 me he quedado flipado que con una ATI Radeon 9200 no tire ni a la de tres (todo al mínimo).... al final es cierto eso que decían que es el juego-excusa para renovar tarjeta gráfica.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *jBilbo wrote:*   

> me he quedado flipado que con una ATI Radeon 9200 no tire ni a la de tres .

 

Hombre, pirnsa que es un juego en GL y ese no es el punto fuerte de las ATI, y ademas en linux, puff. Mejor una Nvidia.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Yo instale el Doom3 y no me gusto la lentitud así como dicen muchos lo oscuro que esta desde el pricipio (Recontraconfiros que no dejan que te asimiles la oscuridad poco a poco  :Razz:  ) por el contrario el UT2004 el 2003 y el QuakeIII van  de lujo en la NVidia.

Nada que le di matarile rile ron al domm3 y me olvido hasta que sea menos pesado de jugar.

----------

## Larem

Esperemos que Quake4 no "decepcione" jeje. Ojo!! Doom3 es genial eh! no vayais a dejar de comprarlo por la opinion de tres paletos de pueblo  :Razz: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Larem wrote:*   

> no vayais a dejar de comprarlo por la opinion de tres paletos de pueblo 

 

Opsssss estimado creo que las ofensas estan demás, la comunidad te agradecera más respeto en el futuro. Todos tenemos el mismo derecho a dar nuestras opiniones siempre y cuando respetemos la de los demás.

La Educación y la Cultura son enormes, no ocupan espacio, abren muchisimas puertas pero a muy pocos le importa poner en práctica tan hermoso y grande legado.

----------

## Larem

Lo dije sin animo de ofender. no hay que tomarselo tan a la tremenda.

----------

## Fran

Siempre suelo leer que el rendimiento en linux es peor... ¿soy el único al que le va más rápido en linux que en windows? 2 fps más en la demo1 a 800x600 detalle medio. Claro que no tengo una 6800 precisamente  :Sad: .

----------

## ashtophet

 *Quote:*   

> El tema del rendimiento creo que es mas bien por los drivers de nVidia

 

la última release de los drivers (6628) y el impresionante aumento de rendimiento en el doom3 te ha dado la razón   :Wink: 

Alguien ha podido jugar con el zpak de localización al español (más de medio minuto, que es lo que tardaba en colgarse el juego cuando lo intenté)? Ningún problema?

saludos

Edit1.- corrección sintáctica

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Yo tengo copiado el zpak y algunos textos del juego me salen en español, pero si toco la configuracion para tener todo en castellano se cuelga sin remedio.

----------

## Fran

 *galiza_ceive wrote:*   

> la última release de los drivers (6628) y el impresionante aumento de rendimiento en el doom3 te ha dado la razón  
> 
> Alguien ha podido jugar con el zpak de localización al español (más de medio minuto, que es lo que tardaba en colgarse el juego cuando lo intenté)? Ningún problema?

 

A mí los 6111 ya me iban mejor que en windows. Los 6628, en cambio, me cuelgan el doom.

El zpak me va casi perfecto. Los sonidos bien, y los textos aparecen casi todos, pero otros son sustituidos por algo del estilo #STR8237428. Lo cual es una mierda.

----------

## ashtophet

ok, gracias por las respuestas.

[Fran, le cambias la configuración de idioma en el config?]

Por cierto, paisano  :Wink: , te recomiendo que postees tu problema con los nuevos drivers o que busques info en el foro, pués el aunmento de rendimiento es impresionante. En ninguna de las releases anteriores de los drivers lo había notado tanto.

----------

## Fran

 *galiza_ceive wrote:*   

> [Fran, le cambias la configuración de idioma en el config?]

 

Sí, se la cambio. El sonido, los menús y los pdas están en español. Pero cuando cojo un objeto me aparece el #STR2938429.

 *galiza_ceive wrote:*   

> Por cierto, paisano , te recomiendo que postees tu problema con los nuevos drivers o que busques info en el foro, pués el aunmento de rendimiento es impresionante. En ninguna de las releases anteriores de los drivers lo había notado tanto.

 

El problema con los drivers de nvidia es tan críptico (simplemente sale con un "segfault" tras la pantalla incial de "cargando" y justo antes de la intro) que es difícil que me lo solucionen. Lo he nombrado de pasada en el foro de amd64 y nada. De todas formas incluso las glxgears me van más despacio, al contrario que al resto de la gente. Supongo que en mi caso, con una gf3, el rendimiento no mejora (igual que en windows los que más rendimiento me dan son los 40.72).

----------

## ashtophet

ok voy a probar el zpak ahora mismo...

gracias.

----------

## ashtophet

Pués nadiña... Con el zpak (incluso sin activar spanish en el config), segfault.

Bueno, a seguir en english... A ver si sacan una actualización de verdad (soporte ALSA incluído).

----------

## HeCTOr

Pues a mi tambien me pasa lo mismo, nada mas empezar:

signal caught: Segmentation fault  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

